#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Distillation training course: kister

## Regsu

keep sharing


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Distillation training course: kister

----------


## aseptman

Thanks, very good

----------


## Pericle

many thanks

----------


## kp2008

Thank you for sharing,,

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks a lot for sharing.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## chemnguyents

good job man!

----------


## JuanCat

Thanks a lot

----------


## Gnosis

That link doesn't work anymore. Please, could someone upload again?

----------


## mkhurram79

sharing is caring, Thanks

----------


## padua

Thanks you.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

See More: Distillation training course: kister

----------


## fadiragb

thanksssssssssssssss   so my friend

----------


## vin121

Link is not working ,Please repost it. Just want to know if its systematic course.. or collections of articles and notes..

Thanks In advance

----------


## pdas

thanks

----------


## migmars

there is no file!!
please Upload again

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## vin121

@kamalnashar : friend , you are the latest one who is thanking the post owner... were you able to download the file? if yes, is ita collection of articles or systematic study material.... will appreciate if you can repost it...
Request if any of the member who has the file downloaded can repost it.... 
Thanks in advance

----------


## manifresh006

any new links plzzzzz

----------


## lolox

Pls repost... It doesn't exist anymore!!! Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

It is 778 pages of slides, tables, text and articles 102mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhenna

thanks a lot

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Pleaseeeeeee UPLOAD again i need this book 
thanks in advance.

----------


## chemz

Thank for sharing


ArifSee More: Distillation training course: kister

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Could you get upload this book please!! i need this book!
thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## yogacruise

Dears,

Could you upload to 4 shared. Coz the link has down. Thank you

----------


## ssingare

Can someone load this link again? Thank you very much.

----------


## jituparekh

All links are down. Please upload it again.....thanks in advance.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please upload the link again.....thanks in advance

----------


## mudassar587

Any one to upload again

----------


## Mechen

I can't download, could you sent to me by mechen002991@gmail.com. Thank

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
I can't download, could you sent to me by ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## yogacruise

Pls Shared it

----------


## mudassar587

Please share

----------


## sreejanaidu

Dear Friend
I can't download, could you sent to me by naidu_ys@yahoo.co.in
thank you in advance

----------


## mahmoudsultan

thank you

See More: Distillation training course: kister

----------


## jituparekh

Hi Please share jituparekh246@yahoo.co.in

----------


## eftcat

please reload.
Thanks.

----------

